# Scenic Highways & byways



## elkhartjim (Oct 6, 2008)

I received the above "book" today. Its not a brochure, its a 450 page book and itsfree. Check it out and see what you think.

http://www.byways.org/map_request.html

http://www.byways.org/


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 6, 2008)

Re: Scenic Highways & byways

Thanks, Jim. That looks like a good thing to keep me busy on those long winter evenings!  :clown:


----------



## ironart (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Scenic Highways & byways

Thanks Jim....

I signed up for it..Looks like it is going to make for some interesting reading.

Hope I'm not inundated with spam as a result


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Scenic Highways & byways

Don't become impatient, it takes 4 to 6 weeks to receive the book.  However, its worth it.  Lots and lots of shorter type trips.


----------



## try2findus (Oct 21, 2008)

Re: Scenic Highways & byways

Thanks!  We've just ordered ours too!


----------



## LEN (Oct 21, 2008)

Re: Scenic Highways & byways

I got mine 5-6 days ago and forgot I signed up for it(nice book). Since my back surgery I have gotten several small get well gifts and have been trying to  find out who got it for me. And then yesterday had a flash back that I put in for it.  Jim thanks for confirming my flash back.

LEN


----------



## try2findus (Nov 20, 2008)

RE: Scenic Highways & byways

We've just checked our mail and our book is in.  It looks like a very informative book for scenic roads, however ours is only 124 pages with a nice map in the back.  Did I somehow order the wrong one?  If so, this one looks like it will give us plenty of suggestions for some wonderful RV trips.  If these gas prices keep declining, who knows how many of these places we can visit!  

BTW, just bought regular unleaded for $1.85/gallon here in Baton Rouge.  Diesel was $2.89!  Filled up our Chevy pick up for just about $50.00.  Don't be haters now, come on south for the Winter!  You are all welcome anytime.


----------



## jfay (Jan 5, 2009)

RE: Scenic Highways & byways

Thanks for the great tip. We just ordered it!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: Scenic Highways & byways

OK Jim I just put in my order as well. I also went to the home page and that is a good site to look at, thanks for the infor. :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 6, 2009)

Re: Scenic Highways & byways

OK - I checked out the website to see what they had to say about the Blue Ridge Parkway.  Their two-day tour is interesting...I will order the book to see more.


----------



## mickey_foccer (Jul 11, 2010)

RE: Scenic Highways & byways

Thanks!


----------

